# [SOLVED] SFC cant repair some files.



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello Guys. 

I been having a lot of problems with my laptop! :banghead:
I tried to use the command SFC but got an error message, saying cant repair some files.

Any way to get a full repair.

Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Attach your "c:\windowslogs\cbs\cbs.log" file and let's see if we can help spot what the problem might be.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

If your new build used fairly up to date technology, it may not support XP. 

BG


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok.. thank you!...:thumb:
i have Windows 7 professional pack 1,

Thank you guys.


I attached pictures

I tried to upload the CBS.log but got an error message , "invalid file" when i tried to upload it?


update
i tried to save it as Txt file but still got an error message " the file is too big" (10 meg)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hi if you have a install or recovery disc you could try repairing the files like this How to Run the System File Checker (Sfc.exe) Offline in Windows 7 and Vista - The Winhelponline Blog


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

i did.. but didnt work... still have problems..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Have you tried a start up repair Startup Repair - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

yes i did...
I'm getting a lot of BSOD about "Memory Management" ??? 
I shouldn't have memory problems...i have 32 gigs of memory..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Having 32gb of memory is nothing to do with it and if anything can increase the chances of issues,what we need to do now is try to get a hold of the dump files as laid out here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html you may have more than on issue here so lets see what is causing the Bsod's and try to get that stablized


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

OK.. 
i think i was able to upload the file...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hi can you also post the dumps files as requested in post 9


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok, 
I hope this can help.

thank you guys.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

I did a chkdsk /r (took forever!! ) didnt find anything , got a message it was clean..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hi let me move this to Bsod's and try to locate a analyst please be patient they will get to you as soon as they are available


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Thread Assistance Requests - 2013*

Did this by chance start after a AVG upgrade or install?
From the last 6 dumps there is 1 bug check F7(DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER) naming avgtdia.sys a AVG driver.

The other 5 are 1A and 3B's which could either be related to the AVD error or a ram error.

D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error. With 32 gig of ram installed it's going to take quite a bit of time to run.



```
Debug session time: Tue Jul 16 15:41:09.929 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071613-41293-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 7:50:16.788
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29041 )
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 777, 77900000ee6}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000000777
Arg4: 0000077900000ee6
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+29041
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Tue Jul 16 06:05:44.284 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071613-39483-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:17.143
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgtdia.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgtdia.sys
Probably caused by : avgtdia.sys ( avgtdia+3647 )
BugCheck F7, {55add866e670, 55add866e678, ffffaa5227991987, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000F7]DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER (f7)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000f7
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000055add866e670, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 000055add866e678, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffffaa5227991987, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF7_ONE_BIT
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GS_FALSE_POSITIVE_MISSING_GSFRAME
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF7_ONE_BIT_MISSING_GSFRAME_avgtdia+3647
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Jul 13 02:29:56.013 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071213-36675-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:43.872
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+22364 )
BugCheck 50, {fffff900c46cb000, 1, fffff96000102364, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff900c46cb000, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff96000102364, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k+22364
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Jul 13 01:09:59.645 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071213-34226-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 18:47:41.520
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+a2840 )
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 3f87, 3f8900007f06}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff70001080000
Arg3: 0000000000003f87
Arg4: 00003f8900007f06
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_win32k+a2840
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Jul 12 03:40:47.088 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071213-34351-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 3:08:49.947
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpGetNameControlBlock+12e )
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800033a5509, fffff8800ab5c8f0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800033a5509, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800ab5c8f0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  OneClick.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpGetNameControlBlock+12e
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Jul 11 23:48:09.532 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071113-31699-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 8:11:49.406
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Ntfs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2984f )
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1a587, 1a58900034b06}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000005003, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff781c0000000
Arg3: 000000000001a587
Arg4: 0001a58900034b06
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5003_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2984f
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = 4.6.5
BiosReleaseDate = 10/19/2012
SystemManufacturer = CLEVO                            
SystemProductName = P170EM
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F7, {55add866e670, 55add866e678, ffffaa5227991987, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgtdia.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgtdia.sys
Probably caused by : avgtdia.sys ( avgtdia+3647 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER (f7)
A driver has overrun a stack-based buffer.  This overrun could potentially
allow a malicious user to gain control of this machine.
DESCRIPTION
A driver overran a stack-based buffer (or local variable) in a way that would
have overwritten the function's return address and jumped back to an arbitrary
address when the function returned.  This is the classic "buffer overrun"
hacking attack and the system has been brought down to prevent a malicious user
from gaining complete control of it.
Do a kb to get a stack backtrace -- the last routine on the stack before the
buffer overrun handlers and bugcheck call is the one that overran its local
variable(s).
Arguments:
Arg1: 000055add866e670, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 000055add866e678, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffffaa5227991987, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero

Debugging Details:
------------------


DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GS_FALSE_POSITIVE_MISSING_GSFRAME

SECURITY_COOKIE:  Expected 000055add866e678 found 000055add866e670

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF7_ONE_BIT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003117b05 to fffff80003083c00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0344bfb8 fffff800`03117b05 : 00000000`000000f7 000055ad`d866e670 000055ad`d866e678 ffffaa52`27991987 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0344bfc0 fffff800`0308921a : fffff880`03365180 fffffa80`1e411b50 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0344c240 : nt!_report_gsfailure+0x25
fffff880`0344c000 fffff800`03064490 : fffff880`0344c300 fffffa80`1e411c58 fffffa80`1e411c58 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+0x31a
fffff880`0344c080 fffff800`030646c6 : fffff880`009b3180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000002 : nt!KiExitDispatcher+0xc0
fffff880`0344c0f0 fffff800`03087de3 : fffffa80`1e3f8a10 00000000`a000000c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0xa2
fffff880`0344c150 fffff880`01c03647 : 00000000`000005b4 fffffa80`1c0e2902 fffffa80`1c075600 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0xb63
fffff880`0344c240 00000000`000005b4 : fffffa80`1c0e2902 fffffa80`1c075600 00000000`00000000 fffff880`000005b4 : avgtdia+0x3647
fffff880`0344c248 fffffa80`1c0e2902 : fffffa80`1c075600 00000000`00000000 fffff880`000005b4 00000000`00000000 : 0x5b4
fffff880`0344c250 fffffa80`1c075600 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`000005b4 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`18b563a8 : 0xfffffa80`1c0e2902
fffff880`0344c258 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`000005b4 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`18b563a8 fffffa80`18b563a8 : 0xfffffa80`1c075600


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
avgtdia+3647
fffff880`01c03647 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  avgtdia+3647

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: avgtdia

IMAGE_NAME:  avgtdia.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  514a6777

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF7_ONE_BIT_MISSING_GSFRAME_avgtdia+3647

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF7_ONE_BIT_MISSING_GSFRAME_avgtdia+3647

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2177 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  4.6.5
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             10/19/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  CLEVO                            
  Product Name                  P170EM
  Version                       Not Applicable                    
  Serial Number                                                   
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     Not Applicable                    
  Family                        Not Applicable                    
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  CLEVO                            
  Product                       P170EM
  Version                       Not Applicable                    
  Serial Number                                                   
  Asset Tag                                                       
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -372205880: - h
       -372205928: - 

  Location                      Not Applicable                    
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  CLEVO                           
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Not Applicable                    
  Serial Number                                                   
  Asset Tag Number                                                
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0004h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0005h]
  Number of Strings             5
   1                            1558
   2                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   3                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   4                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
   5                            BIOS:1.02.14
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0006h]
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0010h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L2
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L1
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0012h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L3
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0013h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0014h]
  Socket Designation            SOCKET 0
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz
  Processor Voltage             40h - 
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 2400MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0011h
  L2 Cache Handle               0010h
  L3 Cache Handle               0012h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Fill By OEM
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0015h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  029E
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMSX8GX3M1A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0016h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0015h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0017h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  029E
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMSX8GX3M1A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0018h]
  Starting Address              01000000h
  Ending Address                017fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0017h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0019h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  029E
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMSX8GX3M1A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 001ah]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0019h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  029E
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMSX8GX3M1A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 001ch]
  Starting Address              01800000h
  Ending Address                01ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001dh
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 001dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                01ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0013h
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f60000 fffff880`00fb7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04d24000 fffff880`04dad000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`06be3000 fffff880`06bf9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`0101b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06b9d000 fffff880`06bd3000   AMPPAL   AMPPAL.sys   Mon Jan 09 15:32:37 2012 (4F0B4EE5)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f00b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013c8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013c8000 fffff880`013f2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00800000 fffff960`00861000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sun Dec 16 09:45:03 2012 (50CDDE6F)
fffff880`01db6000 fffff880`01dc5000   avgfwd6a avgfwd6a.sys Tue Sep 04 04:31:15 2012 (5045BC53)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e43000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Thu Mar 28 21:40:56 2013 (5154F128)
fffff880`01d22000 fffff880`01d37000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Thu Feb 07 22:14:48 2013 (51146DA8)
fffff880`04f8f000 fffff880`04fc6000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Thu Feb 07 22:14:24 2013 (51146D90)
fffff880`01cb4000 fffff880`01d03000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Thu Feb 07 22:14:29 2013 (51146D95)
fffff880`01d03000 fffff880`01d22000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Thu Feb 07 22:14:48 2013 (51146DA8)
fffff880`01ca7000 fffff880`01cb4000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Thu Feb 07 22:14:05 2013 (51146D7D)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c3f000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Wed Mar 20 21:50:47 2013 (514A6777)
fffff880`00e35000 fffff880`00e41000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`0444d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04f7e000 fffff880`04f8f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0ae00000 fffff880`0ae1e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)
fffff880`04413000 fffff880`0443d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d3c000 fffff880`00dfc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01c77000 fffff880`01ca7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00d3c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06b98000 fffff880`06b9c500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01472000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Aug 24 11:47:16 2012 (5037A204)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00e35000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`06bd3000 fffff880`06be3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`097f2000 fffff880`09800000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04edd000 fffff880`04f60000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0928e000 fffff880`092a5000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Fri Apr 12 08:15:46 2013 (5167FAF2)
fffff880`04f60000 fffff880`04f7e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04ca6000 fffff880`04cb5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163f000 fffff880`01655000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`097a0000 fffff880`097c2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05055000 fffff880`05068000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`047fa000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`097e6000 fffff880`097f2000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`1010a000 fffff880`101fe000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:28:09 2013 (5164DC49)
fffff880`04e69000 fffff880`04eaf000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`04fc6000 fffff880`04ffc000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`01559000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`014f9000 fffff880`01545000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0162c000 fffff880`01636000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01849000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff800`035f4000 fffff800`0363d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03173000 fffff880`03197000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`030f9000 fffff880`0310c000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Mon Jul 02 18:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
fffff880`092bc000 fffff880`092d5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`092a5000 fffff880`092ad080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`092ae000 fffff880`092bc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0af23000 fffff880`0afec000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01636000 fffff880`0163f000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`05a3e000 fffff880`05a5c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0101b000 fffff880`013bf000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`05071000 fffff880`0558c1a0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed Dec 12 19:42:26 2012 (50C92472)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09256000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`06b82000 fffff880`06b98000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e17000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Tue Mar 27 04:11:21 2012 (4F717629)
fffff880`0558d000 fffff880`055ea000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Tue Mar 27 04:09:29 2012 (4F7175B9)
fffff880`03032000 fffff880`030f7000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Tue Mar 27 04:09:32 2012 (4F7175BC)
fffff880`04977000 fffff880`04983000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Sat Apr 14 17:16:13 2012 (4F89E91D)
fffff880`05a5c000 fffff880`05a6b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`092d5000 fffff880`092e3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba8000 fffff800`00bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04934000 fffff880`04977000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`019ae000 fffff880`019d9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Aug 24 11:48:29 2012 (5037A24D)
fffff880`097c2000 fffff880`097c7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04eaf000 fffff880`04ed2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c7b000 fffff880`00cca000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`049ef000 fffff880`049fd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06b6a000 fffff880`06b79000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`097c8000 fffff880`097d5000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e56000 fffff880`00e70000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0ae1e000 fffff880`0ae36000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0ae36000 fffff880`0ae63000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0b4d9000 fffff880`0b527000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0b527000 fffff880`0b54b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fd000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01d9a000 fffff880`01da5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fca000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01566000 fffff880`015c4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04c9b000 fffff880`04ca6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019fd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0185c000 fffff880`0194e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`065e3000 fffff880`065ef000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0aef8000 fffff880`0af0b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`048af000 fffff880`048de000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`031e3000 fffff880`031f8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04cdf000 fffff880`04d24000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`019ae000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`05a92000 fffff880`065d6000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Feb 20 13:26:23 2012 (4F42904F)
fffff880`01da5000 fffff880`01db6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04c8f000 fffff880`04c9b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0300e000 fffff800`035f4000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 18 23:21:42 2013 (5147D9C6)
fffff880`0165c000 fffff880`017fe000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 07:54:36 2013 (5167F5FC)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04446000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f416000 fffff880`1010a000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Oct 02 14:21:13 2012 (506B3099)
fffff880`019e1000 fffff880`019eb000   nvpciflt nvpciflt.sys Tue Oct 02 14:21:40 2012 (506B30B4)
fffff880`0aea5000 fffff880`0aef8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04db6000 fffff880`04ddc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00e2c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00ffd000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01010000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`0162c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0b555000 fffff880`0b5fb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`097d5000 fffff880`097e6000   point64  point64.sys  Fri Apr 12 08:15:29 2013 (5167FAE1)
fffff880`09763000 fffff880`097a0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cca000 fffff880`00cde000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01559000 fffff880`015651a0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Oct 17 10:29:34 2011 (4E9C3BCE)
fffff880`05a6b000 fffff880`05a8f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`048de000 fffff880`048f9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048f9000 fffff880`0491a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0491a000 fffff880`04934000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04c3e000 fffff880`04c8f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`065ef000 fffff880`065fa000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0444d000 fffff880`04456000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01d88000 fffff880`01d91000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01d91000 fffff880`01d9a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`014be000 fffff880`014f8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0af0b000 fffff880`0af23000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04805000 fffff880`048af000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Mar 09 07:40:37 2012 (4F59FA45)
fffff880`092e4000 fffff880`09762700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`03197000 fffff880`031e3000   RtsBaStor RtsBaStor.sys Tue May 08 23:39:54 2012 (4FA9E70A)
fffff880`0b400000 fffff880`0b40b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0f0e9000 fffff880`0f181000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0b44e000 fffff880`0b4b7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0b40b000 fffff880`0b43c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06bf9000 fffff880`06bfa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`06a03000 fffff880`06b6a000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jul 28 19:40:09 2011 (4E31F359)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01c00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue May 07 23:16:17 2013 (5189C381)
fffff880`0b43c000 fffff880`0b44e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`01de7000 fffff880`01df4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01dc5000 fffff880`01de7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04c2a000 fffff880`04c3e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0f181000 fffff880`0f189000   TuneUpUtilitiesDriver64 TuneUpUtilitiesDriver64.sys Fri May 25 06:28:19 2012 (4FBF5EC3)
fffff880`04e43000 fffff880`04e69000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05055000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`04983000 fffff880`04995000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`09271000 fffff880`0928e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:03 2010 (4CE7A673)
fffff880`030f7000 fffff880`030f8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0310c000 fffff880`0311d000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`04995000 fffff880`049ef000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`0311d000 fffff880`03173000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`09256000 fffff880`09271000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0302d280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01d45000 fffff880`01d53000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01d53000 fffff880`01d78000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01849000 fffff880`01859000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e41000 fffff880`00e56000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01472000 fffff880`014be000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`065d6000 fffff880`065e3000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04ddc000 fffff880`04df2000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0b54b000 fffff880`0b555000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)
fffff880`04c0f000 fffff880`04c2a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01d78000 fffff880`01d88000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e8e000 fffff880`00f50000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:13 2012 (5010AA89)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f60000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`04dad000 fffff880`04db6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00397000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jun 04 23:33:59 2013 (51AEB1A7)
fffff880`055ea000 fffff880`055fb000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:56 2010 (4CE7A66C)
fffff880`06b79000 fffff880`06b82000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fc0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04cb5000 fffff880`04cce000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)
fffff880`01c3f000 fffff880`01c75000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:06 2012 (5010AABE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0f189000 fffff880`0f1fa000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01d37000 fffff880`01d45000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04459000 fffff880`047fd000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04413000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`097e6000 fffff880`097f7000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`04fc6000 fffff880`04ffc000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Jul 13 02:29:56.013 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\20311\dmps\outkdOutput3.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\071213-36675-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0300d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03250670
Debug session time: Sat Jul 13 02:29:56.013 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:43.872
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
```


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hello...

No i think my laptop got weird after i installed the updates from windows (NET Frame??) , it was keep asking me about updates almost everyday...even updates from 2011 (netframe)...

About AVG , the only that i was using from that program besides the antivirus AVG PC Tuneup. that i dont use anymore.

Im going to try to check my ram..

Thank you for your help guys, you guys always been so cool.


Thanks.,


Can I run that program from a flash drive?? if i can how i do it? 

Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

How to run from a flash drive> [Windows] HOWTO: Boot Memtest on USB Drive


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok im running the mtest program, is taking forever!!!!!
I attached a couple of pictures, the "RED" screen mean that my RAM is not working??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Yes that's a fail, you have 4 ram sticks installed you will have to remove all but 1 to test the sticks individually.
Test 1 if it passes swap in the next until you have tested all 4.

Is there any warranty left on the unit?
If so now is the time to call them.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

yeah i can take my laptop now, the close at 4.30pm... i should stop the test then??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Yes stop the test any error means a ram defect.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok i got my laptop back, they replaced the ram memory 
I asked em about the Windows problems that i have but they told me that they dont fix windows problems (files, virus, etc) they only what they do, is to format the whole drive and install a new window copy..

So I decide to "try" with you guys before I format my hard drive "again"...
now.. my memory is working but I cant see my "Device Manager"...

I attached 2 pictures. 

I really appreciate your help guys..

Thank you.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

should i start a new post about "Device Manager"?

I tried SFC / Scannow and still get same error , SFC cant repair some files.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Back up any files you have on the hard drive now.
Do you have a windows disc or only the laptops restore partition?


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hello.

Anyway to re-install windows without lose the information? already lose the hard drive before when the disk got dead... 

Thank you guys.

I have the Windows disk and i have the restore points but its always "something" besides SFC cant fix all problems , The device manager is gone too, i cant open it, already got another post about the same problem ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

You can do what's called a upgrade install, but I would still back up any needed files first.

See here > How to Perform an In-Place Upgrade on Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 & Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok..thanks..


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok i tried the "upgrade" but got this error message, " I cant upgrade from 64bit to 32 bit ", I know i have 64bit and im using the original Windows DVD(64bit too)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Follow the instructions in the link on post 26


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Hit the Start globe, right click on "Computer" select properties from the list.
Use the Snipping tool to give us a screen shot of the properties window.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Hit the Start globe, right click on "Computer" select properties from the list.
> Use the Snipping tool to give us a screen shot of the properties window.


Hello.

@joeten, I did follow the instructions on post #26.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Make sure you are using the 64 bit disc.

Where did the disk come from Cyberpower or else where?


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*



Wrench97 said:


> Make sure you are using the 64 bit disc.
> 
> Where did the disk come from Cyberpower or else where?


yep.. and its 64 bits..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

Then the install is so corrupt you'll need to wipe the drive and do a full install, making sure to back up any files you need first.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

really???? 
why got corrupted??? this is a new computer!!, it was a virus??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

It very well may have been a virus, hard to tell without being able to use some of the WMC tools that are unavailable.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC cant repair some files.*

ok.. well thank you guys..
I really appreciated your help...


----------

